# Another mashed potatoes ?



## kjsgrammy (Nov 20, 2012)

I am going to make my mashed potatoes ahead of time and would like to put them into a crockpot for reheating on Thanksgiving.

Do I need to grease the inside of the crockpot so the potatoes won't stick?  And how long should I allow for the reheating of the potatoes?


----------



## CO skier (Nov 20, 2012)

... never tried the crockpot idea, but here is something from someone who has:



muranojo said:


> And another way to do this which doesn't use up precious oven space...use your crockpot to reheat.
> 
> I make the mashed potatoes a day ahead (using cream, butter, sometimes cream cheese and sour cream). Put it in the frig, then about 3-4 hours ahead of dinnertime (depending on amount), put it in a crockpot on low.  Stir it every once in awhile.  You can add dots of butter to the top.
> 
> Turns out great every time.



... also not sure about greasing the crockpot, but it could not hurt.  (I would think that the potatoes will absorb the butter or oil).


----------



## MelBay (Nov 20, 2012)

I mash mine very early in the morning and throw them in the crock pot to "hold" until we dig in.  We've done this for decades and it works great.  And yes, grease, oil, or Pam the inside of your crock pot.  That starch will stick and you'll still be scraping at Christmas.


----------



## RonB (Nov 20, 2012)

A crock pot liner would make clean up easier ~ Ron


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep, I'm doing this again for about the 6th year in a row with great success.  In fact, I peeled & mashed about 8 lbs. of potatoes this evening and they're in the frig now--two days ahead.

Never again will I peel potatoes on Thanksgiving Day--I try to get as much as possible done before T-Day.

I've never greased the crock before adding the potatoes, since we have a removable crock and it's pretty easy to clean.  Wouldn't hurt to swipe it with butter, though.

P.S.  Regarding how long to reheat, it depends on the volume.  Five lbs. may take 4-5 hours or so on low.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 21, 2012)

muranojo said:


> P.S.  Regarding how long to reheat, it depends on the volume.  Five lbs. may take 4-5 hours or so on low.



If you have a removable crock, you could microwave the mashed potatoes in it for 15-30 minutes, stirring every 5 minutes.  That might cut the reheat time in the crock heater down to about an hour or so.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 21, 2012)

Microwave would work, but it's really no big deal to throw them in several hours before dinner.  So much easier than the alternative (cooking on T-Day).


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  I am having guests for Thanksgiving that I've never cooked for before and am a stickler about having things turn out "just right".  Was really concerned about burning/sticking of the potatoes.

I'm also doing the "make ahead dressing" recipe that I read about on TUG in another post and putting the dressing in a crockpot also on Thanksgiving day.

Usually when we have a group over for dinner, I spend too much time in the kitchen preparing the meal, and don't get time to spend with our guests.  I'm hoping this year I'll get to enjoy our company before dinner and it will be a much more relaxing pre-dinner time.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL TUGGERS!!!!!!


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 21, 2012)

I did the make ahead mashed potatoes last year to take to a pot luck dinner.  Because I didn't have hours to reheat in the crock pot, I warmed smaller bowels of them in the MW and poured them all into the crock pot to keep them warm for serving.  It worked well and was very quick.  They did dry out a bit so I could have stirred in a little warm milk or cream at the end, but I didn't have any.  people went back for seconds so I guess they were just fine!


----------



## MelBay (Nov 21, 2012)

> Never again will I peel potatoes on Thanksgiving Day--I try to get as much as possible done before T-Day.



Someone after my own heart!  I will have almost everything done before my head hits the pillow tonight, including the BIG turkey, and he'll be cut & stored in the fridge.  Tomorrow, I will cook just a turkey breast, which is what 90% of my crew wants anyway.  It will be hot & juicy and cooks faster and is easier for DH to massacre.

Really, I think the day before Thanksgiving is my favorite day.  I love putzing in the kitchen, decorating, etc.  My tombstone will say "She set a lovely table".


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 21, 2012)

For 10 years my wife and I ran our Church's Thanksgiving Care and Share Dinner.  When I turned it over to another couple we were serving 1,200 meals on Thanksgiving day.

All the turkeys and turkey breasts were cooked and sliced on Tuesday and Wednesday.  The meat was placed in serving pans, covered with plastic wrap and foil and stored in the fridge.  On the big day we added hot broth to each pan and put them in the convection oven.  Everything else was done on T day.

Because of volume and the number of volunteers needed the stuffing was a mix that we added hot broth to and cooked in roasting pans.  Sweet potatoes the same.  Unfortunately the mashed potatoes were instant.  When made properly it was very difficult to tell from real, I can even make lumps in them with the right product.

The turkey was wonderful and got many, many compliments.  They were roasted in a convection oven and the re-heating did nothing to diminish the quality.  This would be something to try if you get overwhelmed on the big day itself.  Hot and steamy and delicious.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 21, 2012)

RonB said:


> A crock pot liner would make clean up easier ~ Ron



Definately the only way to cook in a crock pot. We've been using them for years and clean up is as simple as throwing the liner away. I'm amazed that more people don't know about these and use them.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 21, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Definately the only way to cook in a crock pot. We've been using them for years and clean up is as simple as throwing the liner away. I'm amazed that more people don't know about these and use them.



If you have leftovers though, how easy is it to get the remainders out of these?  I'm thinking of the mashed potatoes I'll be reheating on Thanksgiving.  I'd be concerned that pieces of the liner would get into whatever you are trying to scoop out of the crockpot.  Or are they thicker than I'm thinking they are?

Never used them, but may make a last minute run to the grocery store right now to get some.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 21, 2012)

MelBay said:


> My tombstone will say "She set a lovely table."



Being late to most everything, my tombstone will say: "I'm on the way."

We reheat mashed 'taters in the MW with cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 21, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Being late to most everything, my tombstone will say: "I'm on the way."
> 
> We reheat mashed 'taters in the MW with cheddar cheese on top.



I'm going to reheat some Bob Evans mashed potatoes in the MW and toss some shredded mexican cheese on top.  Have leftover bbq chicken and a little gravy.  That's dinner tonight.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 3, 2012)

For Christmas -My son's girlfriend is vegan, so I have added that complication to my own annoying food sensitivities. Last year I used almond milk and margarine for both the potatoes and sweet potatoes, adding cinnamon to sweet potatoes. They came out well. I get violent headaches from non-organic potatoes, so I have to do those myself anyway. I made an apple crisp, using coconut oil and oatmeal with lots of brown sugar, as I am gluten free. It came out really well. I did make a major booboo and put marshmallows on the sweet potatoes. I thought they were all sugar. Nope, gelatin. So this year, I will pull some out for her ahead of time.
Liz


----------

